
Ask HN: Jenkins – tracking quantitative (error rate) test results - philpem
I&#x27;m using Jenkins to manage a CI pipeline.<p>Some of the tests I&#x27;m running return a quality indicator (specifically, a numeric bit error rate) alongside the pass&#x2F;fail indication. This is to get a measure of how well a decoding and error correction algorithm works.<p>Now I&#x27;d like to keep track of the trend -- did a branch make the &quot;noisy channel&quot; performance better or worse?<p>Before I run away and write a log parser and report generator which spits out a HTML page -- does anyone know of an existing Jenkins plugin which can do this sort of parsing and trending&#x2F;graphing?
======
borlum
Disclaimer I work for Humio. You can use the Humio Plugin and a free Humio
cloud account to track anything. You just have to print it as part of you test
and the find the result in Humio. It pretty much does away with the need for
any other Jenkins plugin. You can find it in the jenkins plugin list.

